
Palm Is Releasing a Mini Companion Android Phone at Verizon for $350 - bane
https://www.droid-life.com/2018/10/15/palm-is-releasing-a-mini-companion-android-phone-at-verizon-for-350/
======
jaytaylor
Wow, I've been thinking about smaller phones a lot lately. Eventually settled
on using one of my old (small) phones when I go biking. iPhone 5s is great for
this.

I also recently got one of the smallest 4g phones out there- the UniHertz
Jelly ($100). It was impressively small, weighing in at only 80g [0]! Compare
that with the latest iPhones at something like 208g.

Cons: Difficult to remove the back panel to swap the SIM without marring the
plastic edges. It's made of such cheap plastic that it does not inspire
confidence for longevity. Easy to envision it easily scratching and becoming
trash over time.

This palm thing for $350 is way to much for a toy phone, imo. Definitely
doesn't seem to have higher utility than an old iPhone or Android device.

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/Mq5OWSM.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Mq5OWSM.jpg)

------
chasedehan
Dope. I want one! And not just as a companion - I want the ability to
disconnect from all the BS attention seekers on my phone.

Last year I tried to use the only "dumb phone" I could find, which was a flip
phone. It was so useless because I couldn't text effectively, had a worthless
camera, and I felt embarrassed when I tried to make calls with it.

I like the idea and will definitely be checking it out when it drops.

------
tcarn
Seems like an android watch would be a better solution...

